# Where are the kittens?



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

The kitties have done exceptionally well in our bathroom for their first few days here, so This morning I decided to upgrade them to be able to come out to the bedroom as well. We the kitties have learned that by going under my dresser, they can get into each and every one of my drawers! Every time I go to check on them, I have to play 'where's the kittens.' My DH laughed so hard as I opened each drawer looking for them, and every time they have managed to be in a different drawer, curled up together and looking up at me like "Hey, we are napping!" I think I will have to take my camera with me next time I go looking...


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

Aren't they clever  And yes, pictures would be great. I did have a mouse in my dresser drawer once and gentle Miss Mavis just let it be. It was up to me to catch it (which I did with a humane trap) and let it go back outside. Wouldn't your kittens had had fun with the mouse!


----------



## nmulder33 (Jun 27, 2010)

:lol: That's cute!!


----------

